# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Learn Arabic Online with a private teacher

## someone here

Deleted. L.

----------


## Yazeed

Admin please delete and ban, kthx. 
Or better yet, make me an admin here.

----------


## Lampada

Я отправила ЛС МастерAdmin.    ::

----------


## mokka

Can I ask what is the problem with the post   ::

----------

